# How much is too much superfat?



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm branching out and trying to make some facial bars.

My recipe has shea butter, co, caster, oilve, cocoa butter, oo, palm oil, avocado oil and bees wax with goats milk.

my first attempt was a 20% superfat    obviously it didnt work, so I rebatched and added a 5% superfat of the same recipe to it which I figured would make it about 12.5% superfated.  It worked and I LOVE the bars.

So I wanted to make some for family and friends and did another batch the other day at 15% superfat (thinking that 2.5% wouldnt make too much difference).  They are still in there molds, I cant get them out because they are too soft.  They didnt gell, so I'll leave them for another day.

What would be ideal for a facial bar?  Mum uses my goats milk 7% superfat, but I'm not too keen.

I'm not too worried about a long shelf life, they are only 50grams, and I intend them to be used as soon as ready


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you pop them in the freezer to get them out of the moulds and gently sit them there to dry.

The most I've done is 12% and it was soft soft too.
It also had alot of ingredients in it. i froze it to get it out of thr mould.
Its the loveliest facial bar I've made to date. 
Is it too much SF??? Not sure yet. See how it travels.
I like experiments though.


----------



## Elly (Apr 11, 2011)

I soap at 10%SF and add a milk to the batch, the soap comes out normal not soft, I unmold within 24 hours but because I don't gel my soaps they take a few days to get hard.  I've found 10%SF works really well for me, I used to soap at 5%-8% but found the soaps a bit drying.


----------



## LisaNY (Apr 11, 2011)

Elly said:
			
		

> I soap at 10%SF and add a milk to the batch, the soap comes out normal not soft, I unmold within 24 hours but because I don't gel my soaps they take a few days to get hard.  I've found 10%SF works really well for me, I used to soap at 5%-8% but found the soaps a bit drying.



Same here.  I sf at 10% and my soaps are nice and hard. )


----------



## Soaplady22 (Apr 11, 2011)

My experience says that 10% is about as high as you want to go for regular CP.


----------



## carebear (Apr 11, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> I'm branching out and trying to make some facial bars.
> 
> My recipe has shea butter, co, caster, oilve, cocoa butter, oo, palm oil, avocado oil and bees wax with goats milk.
> 
> ...


Why are you blushing at the 20%?  I often soap at 20%, depending on the formula I'm soaping.

If they didn't gel, it could take a week to get them out of the mold.

But with a 50 gram batch, your soap may not be what you think - small errors in measuring are seriously magnified in small batches.  I never soap less than 2 pounds (908 grams) of oils, though I know some do half that.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

Thanks carebear, I wasnt sure if you could go too high and prevent it from setting.  Most of my bars are pretty basic - this is my 'luxury' bar with all the goodies, so dont want to waste any oils.
the bars are 50g but I did a batch of about 500g oils, so Im fairly confident it will be ok

I put them in the freezer and they came out of the molds no problem, checked them this morning and they are hardening up


----------

